# 21 HP B&S I/C OHV V-Twin Engine



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

I just purchased a new Murry Rider with this engine and started mowing with it and once in a while, it will bog down, a lot of smoke will come out the exhaust, and then go back to normal operation. I maybe have an hour on the motor/tractor. Is this commom for this to happen in the "break in" period of 5 hours? Thanks for any and all help.

BTW, the oil level is fine.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

black or white smoke ? carb may be outta adjustment if its black, of course i don't know if murray's going outta buisness or will stay in it for a while.


----------



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.

I checked with a repetable small engine shop and they told me that it was normal that it did it once in a while. It is the rings seating in the engine. He said it should stop doing that after a few hours of operation. He said make sure that it's not doing it all the time. I mowed for a while last evening and it is doing it far less that when I first started. I think it'll be okay, for now.

Thanks again for the help.

Heath


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, yeah rings seating....as long as it doesn't keep doing it..... then you should be good, had to rule out the black smoke.


----------



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

No black smoke, kinda blue/greyish...That's what i figured out at first and I was right so it's cool. I do appriciate everyone's help so far.

Am I crazy for saying I want my yard to grow so I can use my new rider again?? lol


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

nope, your not crazy, i myself bought a new one, can't wait for it to grow back.


----------



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

:lol: Just glad we'll be roomies at the state hospital...lol

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

*Sorry to Drop a Bummer On You...But....*

This blue smoke you are seeing is NOT normal. With all due respect to the shop that passed on the "ring seating" theory, I beg to differ. Rings are either seated or they are not. Rings that havn't fully seated will offer a steady, light blue/gray fog that slowly gets better as time goes by. The time I refer to is a few hours time. 

Running along just fine and then belching a blue fog indicates that somehow the engine has been served a blast of motor oil to burn. Don't let ANYONE tell you this normal. As for what it is, I suspect a faulty breather as a first thought. 

Take the mower back and get another one!!!

Mike


----------



## ImGoinRCn (Jul 24, 2003)

*Update*

I have put more time on this engine and that "break in" smoke is almost nonexistant now. 

Thanks for all the help!

Heath


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I have to agree with mike on this one. It is not normal for a new motor to belch smoke like that. Like he said, rings are either seated or they aren't. 

In all the new engines I have installed and all of the engines I have rebuilt (trust me, it's alot of motors) I have never had one show this kind of behavior. Even though you said the oil is fine, I suspect it may be slightly overfilled...or like mike said you may have a faulty breather.

Even if the motor has stopped showing this behavior, I would still check everything over. This is especially true since a bad breather can cause you alot of problems down the road with blown sump gaskets and oil seals.


----------

